
Show HN: Elastic.news – a HN client for people that love HN - yehosef
https://elastic.news/
======
yehosef
This is the first/alpha release of a new HN reader where I'm trying to solve a
lot of the issues I have when reading/following stories on HackerNews. This is
a very small subset of the features that I'm working on - but I wanted to get
something out to hear what people think.

It's called "Elastic" because I'm a big Elasticsearch fan and much of the
backend will be powered by it. This version just uses the regular firebase
datastore - but that is temporary.

Please let me know what you think. I'm sure there are many cross-
browser/device issues - I only tested on chrome/ff on OSX for this.

